# rash on baby's face



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

hello

my LO is 4 weeks old and i am just in the proccess of swapping from breastfeeding to formula - cow and gate, the last few days he has developed a raised spotty rash on his cheeks, and side of his head, its mainly on the side where he dribbles his milk, the rash seems to be getting worse the more i introduce the formula

should i be concerned by this

thanks x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Nicub is away until the 8th September so there may be some delay in her replying. In the meantime, if you are worried, please see a medical professional. 

Caz


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi louise, 

Babies hold their mouths differently when they are breast feeding and bottle feeding so it may just be while he is getting used to feeding from a bottle, put a bit of petroleum jelly on his cheeks to protect them from the milk and hopefully when he is used to feeding from the bottle a bit more this will clear up if the rash goes any where else apart from his cheeks it maybe that it's not agreeing with him

Nic
Xx


----------

